
Ask HN: Tools of the Trade, 2020 Edition - yarapavan
What are your favorite tools of the trade in 2020?
======
ravenstine
Ember Octane Edition

VS Code

Web Components

Postman

Tape testing framework

Puppeteer/Headless Chromium

Firefox Nightly

Blue Yeti mic for remote pairing

\---

Svelte is pretty cool but I can't say it's a tool of my trade yet.

